# My miniature functioning jungle ecosystem



## Mastigoproctus (Mar 26, 2016)

So this setup will be used for my upcoming Scolopendra Gigantea/Galapagoensis breeding project. It has taken months to get everything functioning and thriving, I did have a few setbacks with species not cohabitating well but now it's finally fully functional with a working micro food chain to help keep everything beautiful and clean. Along with 6 species of live plant, there are 2 species of tiny soil millipedes, 1 species of tiny soil centipede, spring tails, peditory mites, drawf white isopods, earthworms and the behemoth of the mini jungle, A 9+"bl female Scolopendra Gigantea/Galapagoensis. I've provided thick root systems, deep fertile substrate, a heat pad on one side to keep the soil temp at a gradient of 65F night and 70F day as well as a blue 100w heat lamp for a clean natural look and a day time surface hot spot of 90F, the lower side stays at 75-78F. This miniature habitat is now super low maintenance since it is essentially a functioning ecosystem, self fertilizing and cleaning the substrate, all I do now to keep it going is a biweekly super heavy 5 min mist (I pretend I'm a cloud and it's raining in the jungle ) hahaha all the plants are low light, so indirect sunlight is all they need. anyway I made this real short vid to show the results of all my hard work, It's not HD unfortunately, YouTube was being a jerk when I uploaded it. I'll get high quality pics later of it. Anyways let me know what you all think. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Award 1


----------



## Cazador (Mar 28, 2016)

Wow it's beautiful, that's like a centipede mansion. Congrats on getting it to mostly function on it's own, that must have taken a lot of fine tuning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Mar 28, 2016)

Looks like a lot of time and effort went into putting this together!  Incredible job man.  I'd tip my hat off to you if I had one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Mar 30, 2016)

New HD close up vid:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TarantulasWorld (Mar 30, 2016)

that looks absolutely gorgeous! would love to see the actual breeding video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Apr 1, 2016)

TarantulasWorld said:


> that looks absolutely gorgeous! would love to see the actual breeding video


you can count on me posting it when it happens!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanner Dzula (Apr 12, 2016)

Wow. Just wow. this is absolutely amazing! Good job with it. 

you really seem to have everything growing and meshing together very well. Looks beautiful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

